# FSU 2013 Film School Interview



## Flying monkee (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone get a date for 2013 FSU film school interview yet?


----------



## edzbit (Feb 8, 2013)

@Flying monkee Are you applying for the grad program? There's a thread here on that with regards to the interviews etc. 

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...1022734/m/9190010856

Cheers!


----------



## Flying monkee (Feb 9, 2013)

I am senior in high school and I am applying for undergrad. FSU is my number 1 choice.


----------



## rockrprincess (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm waiting on the interviews too! I've heard the undergrad ones have been slowed down by problems with the Animation program in south Florida being moved up north.
Hopefully, we hear back this week.


----------



## Flying monkee (Feb 15, 2013)

I got email last night at 6:30pm that I would not be interviewing for FSU film school. Congrats to people who did.


----------



## rockrprincess (Feb 15, 2013)

I still haven't heard from them. If I haven't by the end of the day, I guess I'll assume I'm not getting one either.


----------



## rockrprincess (Feb 18, 2013)

I called the university today and they said that I will know by today, so I assume today is the last day of notifications.


----------



## Ashprincess (Feb 19, 2013)

Did you get an email yesterday rockprincess?


----------



## rockrprincess (Feb 19, 2013)

I got a phone call about my interview really excited


----------



## thejas (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey! I got my e-mail today and scheduled my interview for March 16th. I guess they scheduled the freshmen interviews first. I am a transfer applicant. Have you guys had your interviews yet? How did it go? I am extremely nervous about it, so I'd be grateful if you have any tips! 
Thanks!


----------



## rockrprincess (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey! My interview is tomorrow, so ill know more then. I've heard that after the individual interview is a group creative test thing, so be ready for that.


----------



## thejas (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow that's really exciting! What is that group test thing like? I am trying to find more information on the web but haven't been lucky yet  and unfortunately I don't know anyone who goes there. Anyway, good luck tomorrow! I hope we both get in!


----------



## filmnoire (Mar 4, 2013)

thejas, you mentioned you were applying to FSU film school as a transfer. Are you a freshman in college presently? I'm trying to figure out when the school will send emailed interview notifications for students presently at the (FSU film) school applying as transfer students for fall 2013.


----------



## thejas (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a freshman in another university right now. I applied as a sophomore to FSU Film School for fall 2013. They notified me last Wednesday and told me to choose either March 16 or 17.


----------



## filmnoire (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks! Good luck to you!


----------



## rockrprincess (Mar 4, 2013)

hey guys! I think my interview went well. I can't really say more about the group activity more than I already did. It's nothing to stress over and you spend a lot of time just getting to know everyone. Just be relaxed and be in a creative mindset!


----------



## Jackiecolvett (Mar 29, 2013)

I did an interview too this year! I was just wondering if anyone of here who was interviewed had heard back yet? I'm really dying to know now.


----------



## rockrprincess (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know anyone who's heard back yet... I realized that March is basically over now and I thought we should have heard sometime this week


----------



## Dreamingoutloud3 (Apr 4, 2013)

I was accepted yesterday! Did anyone hear back yet? Production!


----------



## thejas (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations! did they call you or did you get an e-mail?


----------



## Flying monkee (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone get a date for 2013 FSU film school interview yet?


----------



## thejas (Apr 4, 2013)

@dreamingoutloud3 by the way are you a BFA or MFA applicant? Also do you know if they notify transfer students and freshmen at the same time?


----------



## dinogirl16 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a transfer student and I was accepted today!


----------



## Dreamingoutloud3 (Apr 4, 2013)

@thejas Thank you! I will be a MFA student and i'm not sure.


----------



## thejas (Apr 4, 2013)

@dinogirl16 did you apply for the BFA in Production program?


----------



## dinogirl16 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes! I transfer student for the BFA. I don't believe there are transfer students in the MFA program


----------

